

Ask HN: Review my website www.intelligentcredentials.com - FreeRadical

Please provide feedback on my web based cv/résumé builder at http://www.intelligentcredentials.com<p>Let me know of any improvements or issues with the site.
thanks
======
seasoup
Sounds like a great idea. There is a broken image on your front page. I see
links to several social networking sites, but they are of different sizes even
though they are right next to each other. Awkward. There should also be the
ability to get the resume in word and pdf format... these are the most common
formats that a recruiter and managers look at. Especially Word.

Do you give custom urls/sub-domains to people?

<http://barackobama.intelligentcredentials.com>

The name seems kind of stuck up. I think I would roll my eyes at someone who
gave me their resume on a site called "intelligentcredentials". Possibly,
build a network of domain names and allow people to choose the one they like.
Shorter and simpler the better.

<http://barackobama.ires.com/> for example.

Can I just copy and paste from a word document into that form and preserve all
of my formatting?

Instead of having the form broken out seperate from the resume, have the
fields be inside the final format of the resume. That way I can edit it in
place.

Lastly, hire a designer. They will clean it up and make it looks really
snazzy. nice work, I can tell it took a lot to make it this far and good luck
with the rest!

~~~
FreeRadical
Thanks for the feedback, some really useful points to note.

Do you mean to print to word and pdf format? That should be straight forward
(minus the videos/images/slideshows of course).

In terms of the name, you'll be surprised how many variations of web cv/resume
domain names are already taken lol.

~~~
bdmac97
Then try thinking outside the box a bit, something like card.ly did for their
online business cards site could work.

------
bdmac97
You seem to have a broken image (actually it's an empty img tag) on your
landing page. It also looks a bit oddly formatted at least on my Mac w/FF 3.5.

You might want to consider adding your site to my new startup, launchly, for
additional feedback. It's free - <http://www.launchly.com>

~~~
domodomo
Agreed, I like the idea and it's something I might use but the sample resume
for Obama...it could definitely use some polish. Maybe you could work with a
graphic designer on this?

As for the front page, the layout is kind of odd. Having the forms flush-left
is a little odd, can you perhaps try putting the explanatory text to the left
and the forms to the right?

Also please conisder re-visiting your login forms, as the text is not wrapping
correctly in Firefox 3.5 on Mac...perhaps put it in the upper-right hand
corner.

